
Bioconservatives vs. Bioprogressives  - jamesbritt
http://reason.com/archives/2012/02/17/bioconservatives-vs-bioprogressives/singlepage
======
D_Alex
So I'm guessing that "Bioconservatives" are those in "opposition to the
technologies that make life longer, healthier, and happier"?

Go, go Bioprogressives!

